# An Interesting Analysis By Eugene Robinson



## jillian (Apr 20, 2010)

> A national deficit of trust
> 
> By Eugene Robinson
> Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...



washingtonpost.com


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 20, 2010)

The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.

When these jerks start understanding that the protests are not by 'nuts' but regular people they may get somewhere.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

I met him at a mlk celebrating diversity thing here last year.  He is a very bright man.  Very.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> 
> When these jerks start understanding that the protests are not by 'nuts' but regular people they may get somewhere.



By angry, do you mean angry white people who really cant get specific when asked what they are angry about.  Those "regular" People. 

Notice how they dont represent all of america, only a specific (fox viewing) few.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> By angry, do you mean angry white people who really cant get specific when asked what they are angry about.  Those "regular" People.
> 
> Notice how they dont represent all of america, only a specific (fox viewing) few.


Your fantasies are not at issue, and if you think people don't know what they are protesting about, you are even simpler then you appear.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2010)

> A "movement" that encompasses gun nuts, tax protesters, devotees of the gold standard, Sarah Palin, insurance company lobbyists, "constitutionalists" who have not read the Constitution, Medicare recipients who oppose government-run health care, crazy "birthers" who claim President Obama was born in another country, a contingent of outright racists (come on, people, let's be real) and a bunch of fat-cat professional politicians pretending to be "outsiders" is not a coherent intellectual or political force.



Best description of the TP yet


----------



## Sinatra (Apr 20, 2010)

Eugene Robinson?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 20, 2010)

Whatever... the left is comprised of a bunch of willfully ignorant mouthbreathing bums anyway.. who cares.  Tell them to go educate themselves a bit and then come back.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...



And what is it that you are angry about genius?  Angry that people don't want to pay for others' needs?

Fucktard.


----------



## jillian (Apr 20, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> 
> When these jerks start understanding that the protests are not by 'nuts' but regular people they may get somewhere.



you might want to deny what the polls show, or you might object to the characterization. but he's pretty much dead on about who comprises that 25%.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

Sinatra said:


> Eugene Robinson?



He won the pulitzer prize.  So he can write and stuff.  You betcha.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



ON tax day, a95% of them got a tax break.  The taxes are the lowest in 50 years right now.....

The gun nuts....what exactly has Obama done, insuated or hinted at ....about taking away your guns?


What exactly are you fucking idiots mad about?

The worse was last year when they were complaininig about taxes as most of them got refunds.

Idiots.  They really, honestly have no idea what they are angry about..


----------



## Rinata (Apr 20, 2010)

The right wing nuts are getting their asses kicked in this thread.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...


No my dear, he's dead wrong, and therein is his problem.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont agree with everything he said, but he is right about one thing. There is a trust deficit. But we have a trust deficit for a good reason. We are a dishonest society.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

Eugene Robertson, a washington compost stooge.

boy was that article soooooo enlightening. nothing but leftist venom and stupid unfounded accusations. no wonder Jilly would admire him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene Robinson?
> ...



Anyone can write. You just proved it.


----------



## gautama (Apr 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...



Jillian aka the self-confessed fan of Jerry Rubin (whose idol was Charlie Manson).

Anything that you may say, or recommend is BULLSHIT.

I'm going to take a chance and NOT read your crap on the premise that anything coming out of an established BULLSHITTER is BULLSHIT.

The RATIONAL readers of this post will know the validity of my conclusion.


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...



I've been saying the same thing since going to a rally. But Gene is missing the big picture. Symbolism is a very powerful force, more so than words.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...


The one tea party I attended, the speakers  were pretty much what you would expect, critical of Obama, loads of condemnation of big government, and forecasts of gloom and doom if we don't change direction.  Very little of your description of teabaggers seemed to apply, HOWEVER when I spoke to some very nice people offline about the issues I found your description was pretty much on  target.  I don't think they realize that the philosophy that they expond is not conservatism but an anarchism.


----------



## jillian (Apr 20, 2010)

gautama said:


> Jillian aka the self-confessed fan of Jerry Rubin (whose idol was Charlie Manson).
> 
> Anything that you may say, or recommend is BULLSHIT.
> 
> ...



are you really that stupid, troll.

how does having had  a particular client equal "fan" in your warped little brain?  i realize, of course, that they don't teach you about clientele or what that means when they teach you to say 'want fries with that?', but do try not to make yourself sound even more ignorant than we already know you are.

damn, you're pathetic.


----------



## jillian (Apr 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > > A national deficit of trust
> ...



yes. symbols are very potent. but do the symbols drive the movement or does the movement drive the symbols? or is it some combination of both?


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...



That "specific" is apparantly growing rapidly, some polls showing up to 30%+ identifying with the Tea Party. You leftists are in a panic and state of denial. 

How much did it hurt for the New York Times to have to publish that huge poll that showed the Tea Party members are on average MORE EDUCATED than the rest of the population. Hey, dumbasses, this movement will bury liberalism forever. If you can't figure that out, well, thats why the poll showed the Tea Party is more educated..........because you're just brainwashed, ignorant lefties celebrating at the feet of Lord Obama the Merciful.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 20, 2010)

"More about symbolism and screaming than anything else".


Hmmmmmm..............weren't the civil rights protests and anti-war protests about symbolism and screaming also?????? Wonder if uber-liberal Eugene thought of that one. My reading of the article should stopped when I saw Eugene's name on it. He's about as far left as they come. I'm convinced he and Kieth Olbermann are in a man-love relationship.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

bucs90 said:


> "More about symbolism and screaming than anything else".
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm..............weren't the civil rights protests and anti-war protests about symbolism and screaming also?????? Wonder if uber-liberal Eugene thought of that one. My reading of the article should stopped when I saw Eugene's name on it. He's about as far left as they come. I'm convinced he and Kieth Olbermann are in a man-love relationship.



ole Eugene is also a Racist bigot.
I usually just laugh whenever I see his name on a article and chalk it up to being another venom spewing belittling of people he doesn't agree with hate fest. and this article proved me right, once again.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 20, 2010)

interesting article.....i couldn't find a link to his description of code pink or the anti war protesters.....anyone able to help me out....


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> interesting article.....i couldn't find a link to his description of code pink or the anti war protesters.....anyone able to help me out....



I probably wouldn't hold my breath waiting for that one.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> 
> When these jerks start understanding that the protests are not by 'nuts' but regular people they may get somewhere.



Regular people?  LMAO, regular people don't dress in 18th Century Garb, carry unloaded firearms or believe in nullification or sucession.  Fringers do.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > "More about symbolism and screaming than anything else".
> ...



I sometimes watch MSNBC for both shock value and comedy. Often, I see a big story followed by commentary from Eugene. He, along with the hosts of MSNBC, amuse me. They are so dependent on government. Sad really. They are hypocrites, of course. And racist, of course. They have the outlook on life of a 20 year old college sophomore. They fall right into the Mommy Syndrome thread I started last week. 

But sadly, they also represent the views of a large % of the American left.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...



What? OH BOY this one's gonna be fun!!! Lets see: T-shirts, jeans and shorts aren't 18th century. The revolutionary costume guys are making a statement you are probably not intelligent enough to grasp. 

Next: How would you propose they dress? Like a hippy college student, white boy with dreadlocks and European man-purse? Or, how about a gang-banging Obama supporter, with sagging pants and a tank top or sports jersey? And guns? Unloaded? Yes, of course, thats crazy. They should be more like the inner-city Obama lovers and carry LOADED firearms!!!!

But, as the NY Times poll stated, the average Tea Party member is MORE EDUCATED than the rest of the general population, so I suppose you wouldn't grasp the ideals of the movement anyway.

BTW, speaking of nullification and succession, would you have supported the colonies efforts to form their own nation in 1776? And second, would you have supported overturning unjust laws such as slavery, voter discrimination, prohibition, and other oppressive laws in our country's past? I understand these weren't laws passed by your savior Lord Obama the Great, but surely you'd have been on the side of the ones who wanted to repeal them, right? And SURELY you would not have been a loyalist in the overtaxed and oppressed colonies of 1776......would you?

But, again, as a person who has intelligence that us beneath par of a Tea Party member, I don't expect you to understand all that.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...



no, I guess you would find regular people as ones who dress in tee shirts that say Palin is a Cxxt. or camp out on a Presidents lawn shitting in his bushes.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

The following image appeared on a supporters page at Obamas campaign site. It has since been replaced with something innocuous, but the Google cache remains.

picture at site.

Ben Smith writes:

One of their [the t-shirts'] creators, emailing under the name Rhiannon Volpe, objected to my suggestion that she was a Democrat:


I personally am a registered Libertarian, supporting Obama this year. Palin is the last woman I want to hold a political office right now. Her lack of common sense, cruel treatment to animals, and just plain ignorance to what we (Americans, and even women) really care about is absolutely frustrating. The point of wearing the shirt to me is just a bold way of saying that she certainly is not liked or one of us. To play the gender card is irrelevant, because I am a woman who wears the tshirt anyway.
http://thenewagenda.net/2008/10/13/sarah-palin-is-a-****-just-like-you-and-me/


----------



## Rinata (Apr 20, 2010)

gautama said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > > A national deficit of trust
> ...



Oh, go soak your head!!! And you wouldn't know a rational reader or have a valid conclusion that would be any better than a 3rd grader.


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

ahhh, the threads killers strike again!


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> interesting article.....i couldn't find a link to his description of code pink or the anti war protesters.....anyone able to help me out....


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > interesting article.....i couldn't find a link to his description of code pink or the anti war protesters.....anyone able to help me out....



i know the dude is whacked....you couldn't find one either could you....


----------



## ElmerMudd (Apr 20, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> 
> When these jerks start understanding that the protests are not by 'nuts' but regular people they may get somewhere.



If you throw a bunch of nuts together, nutism becomes the norm. Hence nuts feel they are normal. (a tea party)

Hence Xeno does not realize he is a nut.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

ElmerMudd said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...




wow man, that was far out, now pass the joint.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> ahhh, the threads killers strike again!



well you did show up.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Apr 20, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Whatever... the left is comprised of a bunch of willfully ignorant mouthbreathing bums anyway.. who cares.  Tell them to go educate themselves a bit and then come back.



What do you think the average grade level completed by members of the Tea Party.

I am guessing under the 12 th grade.

If there is a group in America in need of education it is the Tea Party attendees.

My understanding is dentisits are starting to attend tea parties. A large per centage of the tea partiers do not have all of their teeth.

For dentists there is a great opportunity to sell dentures.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 20, 2010)

ElmerMudd said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever... the left is comprised of a bunch of willfully ignorant mouthbreathing bums anyway.. who cares.  Tell them to go educate themselves a bit and then come back.
> ...



too funny a bunch of google and adobe nerds went to the one in nor cal the other day.....they all agree with the basic platform.....


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2010)

ElmerMudd said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever... the left is comprised of a bunch of willfully ignorant mouthbreathing bums anyway.. who cares.  Tell them to go educate themselves a bit and then come back.
> ...



ah,now you show your TRUE colors. just another low class snobby lefty who believes them self better than others.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Apr 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



That come back is a great example of your wit.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Apr 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



You were the one that starting discussing intelligence and education.

Facts are fact. Tea partiers may have some fine qualities but intelligence is not one of them.


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



you're whacked. why would code pink and anti-war protesters be mentioned?


----------



## gautama (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Jillian aka the self-confessed fan of Jerry Rubin (whose idol was Charlie Manson).
> ...



I was quoting your interaction with some conservative dude on USMB a month or so ago. He mentioned that he met Jerry Rubin in some bar where this crud bought him a beer.  Wherein you began gushing with your innuendos about how you serviced (?) that wierdo Rubin. I'm not going to the trouble of digging up your crappola, but it's there for anyone to look up. I don't have to make extra efforts in exposing what a pathetic POS  you and I and RATIONAL readers on this board know that you are. 

This doesn't have anything to do with a lawyer defending liberal wierdos.....this has to do with one DESPICABLE HYPOCRITICAL LIBERAL WIERDO LAWYER defending a  super-duper DESPICABLE liberal wierdo....enjoying it.....and  even feeling HONOURED by being in the very presence of this despicable arsehole....then trying to back off when the arsehole's idolization of Charlie Manson becomes exposed.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 21, 2010)

Rules for Radicals: Marginalize the opposition.

Calling them nuts, stupid, right wingers, fringe, etc etc is simply following the play book.  In fact the tea party folks are as mainstream as they get.  They are rightly mad about encroaching gov't control over all facets of their lives, a gov't that is deaf to their concerns and opinions.
Only among leftists could middle class people look threatening or fringe.  The author is a moron.  The poster who repeated this crap is a leftist boob.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 21, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...


Only idiots fail to understand historical symbolism.

Which is of course why you don't get it.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 21, 2010)

ElmerMudd said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...


^An imbecilic statement from a childish mind.

In short, a typical big government corruption loving useful idiot.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 21, 2010)

ElmerMudd said:


> I am guessing under the 12 th grade.


Of course you guess that, mainly because you are a low brow idiot.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 21, 2010)

ElmerMudd said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


And your total lack there of.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...



Can any spot the irony of this article. The author starts off bemoaning the lack of trust and in his second paragraph throws in a totally ludicrous "leftist" description of TEA Parties that is completely wrong.... 

Any wonder why people don't trust? We don't trust idiots. That includes our politicians (idiots - both sides), the media (idiots - both sides), and the fucking kool aid kids who are too stupid to find out for themselves and rely on the idiot media to form their opinions for them. One only need look at the replies in this thread to spot those who sip a little kool aid.... been to a TEA party? Nope. Know what they stand for? Yep... except you don't.


----------



## editec (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...


 
We lost trust because our trust has been abused over and over again by BOTH parties.

Fool us  once, shame on you.

Fool us ten thousands times over a fourty year period and shame on us for still being stupid enough to think there's a dimes worth of difference between the REPs and the Dems.

The rich keep getting richer the rest of us are getting poorer.

So what's to trust?

Our leaders?

Our leaders are betraying the people of this nation.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2010)

Zona said:


> I met him at a mlk celebrating diversity thing here last year.  He is a very bright man.  Very.





indeed he is..........but he's a committed far lefty. This guy shows up almost nightly on the Olbermann show on MSNBC. He's a huge Reverand Wright fan so............just to set the record straight, not let curious browsers of this forum think Eugene Robinson is a real journalist.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2010)

Robinson..........but he's a committed far lefty. This guy shows up almost nightly on the Olbermann show on MSNBC. He's a huge Reverand Wright fan so............just to set the record straight, not let curious browsers of this forum think Eugene Robinson is a real journalist.


----------



## gautama (Apr 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Well, just to check out my theory about the Bullshitter Jillian and her Liberal Bullshit......I read her BULLSHIT POST......I WAS CORRECT.......IT WAS A TOTAL BULLSHIT ARTICLE about DEMONIZING American citizens voicing legitimate concerns written by a negroid racist idiot who no doubt voted his BLACK RACIST STANCE as 98% of his MONOLITHIC  Black Racist "bros" did. Writing this article and having a Liberal Bullshitter like Jillian promulgating the SAME  BLACK RACIST BULLSHIT. 

Xeno's revelation that the negroid author of this trashy article is a big time fan of "Goddamn America" Wright is anything but not surprising. Of course, this does not deter a Liberal Freak like the obviously brain damaged Olberman and the rest of the Liberal stooges on this Forum to applaud the flagrantly demented Black Racist freak Robinson.....par for the course.

As for you Rinata, all you proved by supporting Black Racist Liberal Arseholes and their supporters is that you are of the same ilk. Congratulations.


----------



## Zona (Apr 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sinatra said:
> ...



So I can win the pulitzer cause I can write and stuff, you betcha.




Idiot.


----------



## hboats (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...



You're kidding right jillian?  You actually consider this to be interesting analysis?  I'm sorry but reading the second paragraph shows what kind of analysis this truly is, and it's called biased.

This guy makes claims about the people that attend Tea Party rallies that he can't possibly back up, and neither can you.  Please tell me how he knows that they are all "'constitutionalists' who have not read the Constitution" or that even a majority are "Medicare recipients who oppose government-run health care."  And for all of this crying that the whole Tea Party movement is "a contingent of outright racists" I've yet to see anyone give proof of this little accusation.  Hell, the percentage of African Americans who are members of the Tea Party is pretty close to the percentage of African American population in this country.  This whole article is a load of B.S. similar to that "survey" that you posted last week.

Rick


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2010)

Lets face it...........Robinson is a committed k00k lefty who is also a racist and confirmed anti-Semite.

Interested parties should tune in to MSNBC on the Countdown show and you will be able to see clearly that Robinson is a hate-America and hate the white establishment guy through and through. Has never written a negative piece on Obama in 15 months...........so what does that tell ya s0ns???


----------



## elvis (Apr 21, 2010)

Zona said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The description of the tea party movement is ludicrous thus making anything he wanted to say pointless.
> ...



the irony of you talking about "racists"  is just too much.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...



Clearly he's never been to a Tea Party rally.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 21, 2010)

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



You're applauding yourself??? That figures. And you can can it with the black racist liberal crap. The problem with being like you is that nobody will believe anything you say. Every single thing that comes out of your mouth about this administration and liberals is negative. NEVER anything positive. Where is the objectivity of that??? One can just assume you're lying and forget the whole thing.


----------



## gautama (Apr 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Not surprisingly, the blighted Obamarrhoidal stooge Rinata starts with a false assumption: "You're applauding yourself???"..... and ends with a false conclusion desperately trying to obfuscate the OBVIOUS TRUTH.

But then what would anyone expect from a deranged libertoid who extolls the TWENTY YEARED product of a Black Racist whacked out church, i.e. MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami who was tutored by his SELF-ACKNOWLEDGED "pastor, friend, and mentor" i.e., the delusional nutso and Black Racist "Goddamn America" Wright who's self-acknowledged "friend and idol" is the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite, and anti WHITEY in American History.......Louis Farrakhan of the NATION of ISLAM (who together with Wright went on a trip to congratulate Libya's TERRORIST Gaddhafi shortly after this POS masterminded the Lockerbe Airplane TERRORISM, and was officially declared an "enemy of America" ).

And what is this thread about ? A demented libtard extreme lefty Jillian who now denies having serviced with glee  the super-duper Terrorist Jerry Rubin whose own words glorified Charlie Manson, but other than that (my assumption) whose libertoid philosophy is IDENTICAL with hers (no assumption)......now comes out with a post commending a flagrantly trashy article written by a Black Racist Negroid Robinson, ANOTHER self-admitted fan of Wright's..... smearing The Tea Party thus demonizing America's dissatisfaction with the policies of the above mentioned graduate of the Black Racist Maniac Wright's Cathedral of Hate and the NOTORIOUSLY CORRUPT Chicago Political Machine run by Commies and the Mafioso.......the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami.

If this isn't the saddest period in American History I don't know what is.


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> Lets face it...........Robinson is a committed k00k lefty who is also a racist and confirmed anti-Semite.
> 
> Interested parties should tune in to MSNBC on the Countdown show and you will be able to see clearly that Robinson is a hate-America and hate the white establishment guy through and through. Has never written a negative piece on Obama in 15 months...........so what does that tell ya s0ns???



okie dokie


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



An excellent question.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



I simply cannot understand why Minority voters don't flock to such a Right wing political side as you espouse.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Perhaps it's "black pride" that prevents them from protesting against their beloved Obama. Obama carried 95 percent of the black vote and noooo that doesn't mean they're racist or anything.


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...



Eugene seems confused.

On the one hand he says people are justified not to trust government.

On the other, he sees anyone that demonstrates this dissatisfaction must be "overhyped."

It seems that Eugene expects anyone who pays taxes to a government they don't trust, to simply write a polite letter to their congressperson, 

and STFU.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordinary everyday citizens exercising their God given rights.

Gallery - TAX DAY TEA PARTY - SAM HOUSTON RACE PARK

And yes I was there!


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > > A national deficit of trust
> ...



sit down. you must be terribly dizzy from spinning.

oh yeah, I'm on ignore.


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ordinary everyday citizens exercising their God given rights.
> 
> Gallery - TAX DAY TEA PARTY - SAM HOUSTON RACE PARK
> 
> And yes I was there!



A. gun nuts, 
B. tax protesters, 
C. devotees of the gold standard, 
D. Sarah Palin, 
E. insurance company lobbyists, 
F. "constitutionalists" who have not read the Constitution, 
G. Medicare recipients who oppose government-run health care, 
H. crazy "birthers" who claim President Obama was born in another country, 
I. a contingent of outright racists (come on, people, let's be real) and 
J. a bunch of fat-cat professional politicians pretending to be "outsiders" is not a coherent intellectual or political force.

No, you couldn't have been there.

Horse Racers aren't on the list.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...




Perhaps you have some evidence that "black pride" is any more prevalent or inappropriate as "Texas Pride"...those who  voted for Bush cause he was a Texan or "female pride"...those who voted for Palin cause she was female?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

Poll: "Birther" Myth Persists Among Tea Partiers, All Americans - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I have another $100,000 grant from the Dept of Anti-Stupidity to study this very question.


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Poll: "Truthmatter's Brain" Myth Persists Among Americans, - CBS News


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> An Interesting Analysis By Eugene Robinson



Since Eugene Robinson seems to think that using a broad brush to categorize the Tea Party movement is okay, I'm inclined to do the same to him.  Here I go:

He's black.  Nearly 100% of blacks support Obama.  And since the Tea Party movement is anti-Obama, one might say that Eugene Robinson is 'programmed' to dislike them.  That's why his 'analysis' is interesting, but useless.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No evidence other than the fact that 95 percent of blacks voted for him. 

Can you provide evidence that 95 percent of Texans voted for Bush?

Or that 95 percent of females voted for Palin?

Why do you idiot liberals always want to insert Bush and now Palin into the debate when neither one is holding public office. Is it because you clowns can't defend Obama on the merits of his policies? It really shows your intellectual deficiency.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Last I checked it wasn't racism to vote for someone from your own state.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Poll: "Birther" Myth Persists Among Tea Partiers, All Americans - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



Check out picture #71 in Lonestar's link.


----------



## gautama (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Why this sterling segment of America does not flock to my ANTI-LIBERAL political views?

Do you mean the "Minority voters" such as the 95% of the Blacks that are Black Racists ? The wetbacks and their supporters who are, essentially, promised amnesty and those that are engineering it ? You think that the TRUTH that I espouse will be supported by this trash ? 

Naaaahhhhhh....I'd rather devote my efforts trying to kick some sense into mindless Obamarrhoidal lemmings like you who, apparently, would follow the policies of the TWENTY YEAR tenured parishioner of the Cathedral of Hate run by...... how did this hand-picked celebrity of the Notoriously CORRUPT Mafioso laden Chicago Political Machine, MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami name his heavenly tutor ?   Ah yes...."Pastor, friend and mentor"..... Uh huh....  the Black Racist whackjob, "Goddamn America" Wright....who in turn idolizes Louis Farrakhan, the most NOTORIOUS anti-semite and WHITEY-hater in American History.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: "Birther" Myth Persists Among Tea Partiers, All Americans - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> ...



That friendly fellow was asking if Obama would like a Texas drivers license. What's wrong with that?

Did you check out picture # 74 and #84?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



But it is regional pride....who said "black pride" was racism?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Ah....well there you go.   "What's wrong with that?"   De Nile.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Voting against someone because he is black is racist.  Voting for someone because he is black is also racist.
This would be obvious to anyone with 3 functioning brain cells.


----------



## gautama (Apr 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



However, your so-called "black pride" as evidenced from one of it's practitioners, Eugene  Robinson, who labels all who disagree with their MARXIST Muslim PC Protecting Messiah, Obami Salami, as being a demonized whackjob conglomeration of racist misfits just for protesting the policies that 2/3 of America disagrees with......that smacks of BLACK RACISM.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 21, 2010)

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



It sure is. Because of people like you.


----------



## gautama (Apr 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Pathetic Rinata: Popping up with a 1/2-arsed nebulous negation of paragraphs loaded with IRREFUTABLE Nationally known facts about the semi-black discredited Political Charlatan......without any proof to the contrary ?????

That, is the epitome of likening your fatuous comment to being as effective as a fart in a hurricane.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 22, 2010)

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Oh, please. All of you conservatives are always trying to be so important and strive so hard to sound like intellectual geniuses. It's not working. You just sound like you're trying waaay too hard.


----------



## gautama (Apr 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I used your bullshit to expose you and turds like you.

You served your purpose.

That's not to say that you shouldn't keep exposing yourself as a turd. Idiots like you will always serve our purpose.

Keep on truckin.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 22, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2010)

Would someone please explain to me the thought process that results in the conclusion that if an American citizen does not trust the government that he is somehow unbalanced.

Our government, our country that many (not all) of us believe is one of if not the greatest country and governmental system in history was founded on an inherent distrust of government.

Our government was structured to limit power with checks on both federal and state powers.

Why?  Because power is not to be trusted to keep the best interests of the individual in mind.

Consider this quote


> "Government is not reason; it is not eloquent; it is force. Like fire, it is a dangerous servant and a fearful master."
> --  George Washington



Does that sound like a man who trusted government?  Would he be called an unbalanced wacko who is inciting violence with dangerous words?

A few more historical ideas to consider:



> "...there have always been those who wish to enlarge the powers of the General Government. There is but one safe rule...confine (it) within the sphere of its appropriate duties...Every attempt to exercise power beyond these limits should be promptly and firmly opposed." - Andrew Jackson.





> "Unless the mass [of people] retains sufficient control over those intrusted with the powers of their government, these will be perverted to their own oppression."
> 
> "In questions of power, then, let no more be heard of confidence in man, but bind him down from mischief by the chains of the Constitution."
> 
> - Thomas Jefferson.





> "There is danger from all men. The only maxim of free government ought to be to trust no man living with power to endanger the public liberty."
> 
> -John Adams



Now compare that to Barack Obama saying



> If the people cannot trust their government to do the job for which it exists - to protect them and to promote their common welfare - all else is lost.



All else is lost? Tell me how is all else lost when people trust to themselves more than to government?  How is all else lost if people are responsible for themselves and do not trust government to provide for their every need?

How are we somehow un-American when we only want to the government to safeguard our freedoms but to do it under an ever watchful eye with the consequence of righteous anger if government oversteps its defined powers?

I do not and have not ever trusted government.  I will never trust a politician I vote for.  I will trust in myself, in my abilities, in my family but never will I trust the government.  It is not unAmerican to feel as such in fact it is rather the opposite.

I will say to those who see distrust of government as an ill are the ones who are truly un- American.  Those of you who wish to abdicate all personal responsibility in favor of government enforced fairness are un-American.  Not me.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I find that people vote for those they identify with in one way or another.   I voted for Obama because I identified with his socially liberal program...particularly gay rights (yes, I know he has disappointed, but McCain would have disappointed more).   Some people might identify more with him because he is a fellow black.  Some people might identify with him because he was (at one time or another) from Chicago, Illinois, Hawaii.   Is that bad?

How many people voted for McCain because they identified him as a fellow Vet?  Or (dare I say it) because he was white.   Or because he was a fellow Zonie?  How many people voted McCain simply because he was the Republican candidate?   How many people voted for Obama simply because he was the Democrat candidate?

What I am trying to say here is the REASONS people vote for one person or another are incredibly varied....why are people focusing on only ONE option...the racial one?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 22, 2010)

95% of Arizonans did not vote for McCain.
95% of vets did not vote for McCain
95%  of white people did not vote for McCain
95% of black people voted for Obama.

See the problem here?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> 95% of Arizonans did not vote for McCain.
> 95% of vets did not vote for McCain
> 95%  of white people did not vote for McCain
> 95% of black people voted for Obama.
> ...



95% of Arizonians did not vote for McCain.

95% of vets did not vote for McCain.

95% of vets did not vote for McCain.

95 % of black people did not vote for Obama.

See?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know the percentage of black voters who have registered Democrat?


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Would someone please explain to me the thought process that results in the conclusion that if an American citizen does not trust the government that he is somehow unbalanced....



Not sure, but they all wear this button:


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the difference between "trust our government" (which I never do completely) and "rely on our government" which we have to do, pretty much.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 22, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 95% of Arizonans did not vote for McCain.
> ...



Actually 95% of black voters did vote for Obama.
Fail.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 22, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You do know that Obama believes that marriage should be between a woman and a man, don't ya?

Fact is, 95 percent of blacks voted for Obama, and race was a big factor and you would be a naive fool to deny it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Ah...black voters....that I might agree with...but that's not what you said originally.   You said black people.

Now...what percentage of black voters are registered Democrats?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



A lot of people believe that and still believe in equality under the law too.



> Fact is, 95 percent of blacks voted for Obama, and race was a big factor and you would be a naive fool to deny it.



No, 95% of blacks did NOT vote for Obama.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 22, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Strictly speaking, 95% of black adults probably supported Obama and the same percentages probably apply across the board, registered voters and actual voters.
The amazing thing is that his approval rating among them remains about 95% even though his policies have hurt poor blacks the most.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 22, 2010)

bodecea said:


> What is the difference between "trust our government" (which I never do completely) and "rely on our government" which we have to do, pretty much.



Just for what must we rely on government that is not specifically spelled out in the Constitution?

And the definitions of trust and rely are not interchangeable.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between "trust our government" (which I never do completely) and "rely on our government" which we have to do, pretty much.
> ...



I didn't say they were....


----------



## Rinata (Apr 22, 2010)

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Yeah, okay. Fool.


----------



## Rinata (Apr 22, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 95% of Arizonans did not vote for McCain.
> ...



 Good one!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 23, 2010)

Rinata said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Except it was wrong.
But nice try at cheerleading your team.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Tell me what's wrong about it.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

jillian said:


> > A national deficit of trust
> >
> > By Eugene Robinson
> > Tuesday, April 20, 2010
> ...


 
Another attempt at the left to dismiss the tea party.  Gee what a surprise!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Poll: "Birther" Myth Persists Among Tea Partiers, All Americans - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


 
And the myth Rove outed Valerie Plame was prevalent among the left for YEARS but the left didn't see that a reason to dismiss them.

Or how about the Downing Street Memos?

Yellow Cake from Niger?

For SOME reason we had to take them seriously and understand their "rage" against Bush?

But people who simply want to see Obama's Birth certificate are kooks?

All Obama has to do is supply the birth certificate and the issue is over.

Why should he not do that?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 
Gee I voted for Ken Blackwell for Governor and I'm tea party.

Does that mean I'm a racist too???


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I assume you voted for Ken Blackwell for some reason other than the fact that he was black.  Like you approved of his stance on things.  So it wouldn't have matter what color he was.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Why  do people assume that all black voters for Obama because he is black and anyone who voted for a black Republican did NOT vote for him because he is black?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 23, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Gee I wonder why?
Here's why:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIOePg4K0vI]YouTube - Howard Stern Interviews Obama Supporters in Harlem[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



WoW!   He interviewed ALL black Obama voters.   He was busy!!!!!


(Why do people assume that all black people think alike?)


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 23, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I dunno.  Why did 95% of black voters all come to the same conclusion?  And do you think we are all assuming that Clarence Thomas, Michael Steele, Ken Blackwell etc all voted for Obama?  Why would you assume conservatives think all black people think alike, when it is Democrats that do that?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Does any one in any large group who votes for someone do it for the exact same reason?   Or only blacks?   

Why do you insist on saying that all black voters  voted for Obama for the same reason?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you interviewed all black voters and determined their reason?  The fact is that blacks supported the Democratic candidate in even larger numbers than usual.  The question is why.  The obvious answer is because Obama is black.  If you have some evidence that is not the case please present it.  But his race would explain higher levels of black voter registration in this election, higher levels of voting, and stronger support.  Occam's Razor says you go for the simplest explanation consistent with the facts.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Have you interviewed all black voters and determined their reason?




No, and neither have you.



> The fact is that blacks supported the Democratic candidate in even larger numbers than usual.



That is something you are simply going to have to prove.



> The question is why.  The obvious answer is because Obama is black.



ONLY if you stereotype all blacks as having the exact same motive for voting for someone.




> If you have some evidence that is not the case please present it.



wrongo...you made the assertion "The obvious answer is because Obama is black."   If it's so obvious, you are the one to prove it correct.



> But his race would explain higher levels of black voter registration in this election, higher levels of voting, and stronger support.  Occam's Razor says you go for the simplest explanation consistent with the facts.



And there were a LOT of people of all colors bound and determined to get the Republicans out of power.


You are a prime example of why the Republicans lose when it comes to black voters.   Stereotyping them all has having the exact same reason for voting for Obama and refusing to see that there are multiple reasons why black Americans voted for him.  You and others like you refuse to even consider black voters as individuals.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Have you interviewed all black voters and determined their reason?
> ...


 
HOOOOOOOOOOLD it!  

Who's stereotyping?????????

FIRST you tell us WE can't know that black voters supported the black candidate (Barack Obama), and that is something we have to prove.

THEN you tell us black voters DID support Barack Obama, thus confirming what was postulated in the first place.

Talk about talking out of both sides of the mouth.  

And did you read all the thread???

Liberals are telling us they CAN know what is in the minds of TEA PARTY voters simply by their color!!!!!!!!!

OH their "WHITE" they just be "racists."  

WE know that simply by their color.

But you lecture us about doing the same with black voters????

Talk about being UTTER SELF RIGHTEOUS HYPOCRITES!!!!!

And liberals now wonder why the public is turning away from THEM in droves once they reveal their true colors to the voters????  (pun intended)


----------



## William Joyce (Apr 24, 2010)

[





			
				zona said:
			
		

> By angry, do you mean angry white people who really cant get specific when asked what they are angry about.



Well, thank goodness I'm not one of those.

I'm pretty clear about what I'm angry about:

A society in which whites are being shoved from the stage, politically, culturally, and demographically.  A society in which affirmative action is regular practice.  A society in which my tax dollars go to support any racial cause but my own.  A society in which I'm deemed morally unfit because I seek to advocate for whites just as anyone else advocates for blacks, Hispanics or Jews.

The "tea party" people won't ever admit any of that, and I think that's only to their detriment.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Have you interviewed all black voters and determined their reason?
> ...



OK here:
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/21/us/politics/21vote.html

Now, can you offer some reason why blacks would vote in record numbers at record percentages for a black candidate other than his color?  No?  I guess you lose that one, so STFU.
Do Democrats not stereotype black voters?  What have Democrats delivered to blacks over 40 years that has improved their situation?
You are the reason that black and the Democratic massahs will never get ahead.


----------

